# Bruising Blue Mushrooms --- Oxidization of Psilocybin?



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 26, 2010)

so i always hear and see magic mushrooms containing psilocybin bruise blue when handled and dried....

this question has stuck with me for a long time and through trial and error from experiences, i think this may be true....

yes, the blue that shows on stems and sometimes caps of is bruising.
thats a really good word for it. but _what really is the bruising and why does it turn blue?_

i once heard that bruising is from the oxidization of the psilocin converting into psilocybin while being exposed to oxygen in the air while drying

so if this is true....the more blue your mushroom stems or caps get....the more potent they are.

i most certainly cannot say that this is true...but it makes total sense.

ever seen pictures of _dried _pan cyans, psilocybe cyans, or penis envy cubez???
they are the bluest dried mushrooms i have ever seen compared to other strains of cubensis.


does anyone wanna put their two cents in?


----------



## PStanky (Dec 26, 2010)

i always thought that oxidation process was the psilocin and psilocybin decomposing?? i very well could be wrong.
what your saying is making alot more sence to me...but when you freeze shrooms they turn like totally blue?
and i thought that was the cell walls rupturing causing the the psilocybin and psilocin to oxidise...?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 26, 2010)

like we both said....
makes sense haha

after eating that half gram of capless aborts (these things were the bluest things i have ever seen after drying)

i am a firm believer that this may be factual


----------



## Fruitbat (Dec 26, 2010)

Let's see what Paul Stamets says about bluing: 

From 'Psilocybin Mushrooms of the World'

"Apparently, the blue pigmentation is a result of a phenomenon paralleling the degradation of unstable psilocin (dephosphorylated psilocin) to presently unknown compounds by enzymes within the mushroom cells. What this means is that when a Psilocybe or Panaeolus bruises bluish, the color reaction is a co-indicator that psilocin is or was present. Naturally, since the bluing phenomenon appears to be a parallel decomposition sequence, *the more the mushrooms are bruised the less potent they become.* No one, to date, has been able to pinpoint the chemical structure of the bluing compound."

He goes on to state that not all active 'shrooms will blue so bluing is of somewhat limited taxonomic use. On another note he states that Azurescens are extremely potent (up to 1.78% psilocybin .38% psilocin & .35% baeocystin) hence their incredible bluing reaction and name...azure = blue. Also p. cyans w/ cyan = blue/green. 

So from this we can extrapolate that you want to handle your 'shroomies with care as more bluing = less potency. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 26, 2010)

that sure does help!!!

+rep

thats all the info i needed right there. haha

this thread should be closed now because thats all i needed.
=]


----------



## PStanky (Dec 26, 2010)

see thats what i was saying because when you 
freeze and thaw them the cell walls rupture 
and the active ingredients begin to decompose.

but you did make your side sound very convincing.
i believe your capless aborts were so potent just 
because they were aborts. =)


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 26, 2010)

hmmmmm.

very interesting...

but im still thinking this whole question is like Tootsi Roll Pops...
"The Wolrd May Never Know..."


----------



## Fruitbat (Dec 26, 2010)

Glad to be of assistance.


----------



## choempi (Dec 26, 2010)

the loss of potency due to bruising is insignificant, miniscule. Now the potency difference between fresh and dried is quite different...


----------



## Fruitbat (Dec 26, 2010)

Fresh is always better. I never messed much with cubes because we'd just take a walk and grab cyans, baeos, stunziis and eat as we picked. That's the best way, IMHO. 

I'm sure normal bruising/bluing is minuscule as far a potency , however abused and improperly preserved 'shroomies will loose decent amount. We know to handle them with care, dry them correctly and keep the temps correct when doing so...all to preserve potency. 

I think Stamets' point is just that bluing is a parallel (or an indicator) to loss of potency, amount undetermined.


----------



## choempi (Dec 26, 2010)

Fruitbat said:


> Fresh is always better. I never messed much with cubes because we'd just take a walk and grab cyans, baeos, stunziis and eat as we picked. That's the best way, IMHO.
> 
> I'm sure normal bruising/bluing is minuscule as far a potency , however abused and improperly preserved 'shroomies will loose decent amount. We know to handle them with care, dry them correctly and keep the temps correct when doing so...all to preserve potency.
> 
> I think Stamets' point is just that bluing is a parallel (or an indicator) to loss of potency, amount undetermined.


Agreed....


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 27, 2010)

whatr are your best ways to dry your shroomies??

what do you do from flushing the fruits to drying them out?
and how long does it take??
and what are some tips to keep maximum potency?


----------



## PStanky (Dec 27, 2010)

food dehydrator is what i would recomend


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 27, 2010)

thank you mr. stanky.

you always got my back


----------



## PStanky (Dec 27, 2010)

word! and i would dry them on the lowest heat setting for a longer period of time 
just to prevent decomposing of the good stuff


----------



## Fruitbat (Dec 27, 2010)

PStanky said:


> word! and i wold dry them on the lowest heat setting for a longer period of time
> just to prevent decomposing of the good stuff


I would agree...and airflow...


----------

